# Muscle Soreness? Is this normal and advice?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It sounds like they aren't supporting you? For me, new shoes shouldn't create muscle soreness...


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Do the new match the style of the old? More or less heel and/or sole? What's inside each compared to the other?

I've been doing well for my last couple pair with minimalist shoes, but some who had lots of padding have problems if they go to one. That's why I asked the above questions.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

It's *possible* that your leg anatomy has become pretty accustomed to being out of alignment (hips/knees/feet) with your old shoes. Running shoes should be replaced when either side of the back heel has lost 1/4" or more. Loosing more than 1/4" sets you up for foot or leg injuries due to the mis alignment.

So you've managed to compensate for the way gravity works with the old shoes and feel odd with the new ones. Did someone help you out at the running shoe store? Its possible you bought a shoe made for someone who pronates their foot or supinates the foot. Or maybe it's a 'neutral' last meaning neither of the above. Try and just walk for the next while in your new shoes and see if you gradually can adjust. Sorry if I'm not more helpful.


----------

